# I have a date!



## Carol (Dec 22, 2006)

And no...I'm not talking about an improvement to my non-existant social life.   

On Sunday, January 21, I have an 8-9 hour day scheduled with my attorney who is also one of the most respected firearms instructors in Massachusetts, and one of the most visible state-level advocates of *responsible* gun use.  

He and I have talked via phone and e-mail where he assessed my reasons for wanting to own a gun, as well as my overall firearms and marksmanship experience.  He has agreed to work with me, which I expected, but I was not quite expecting how in-depth the work would be.  

The first half of the day will be spent in the classroom going over gun laws and use of force laws, especially as they pertain to Massachusetts.   The second half of the day will be be spent out on the range, where he believes that he can improve my pistol accuracy will improve from consistently nailing NRA-spec targets at 21 feet to consistently nailing NRA-spec targets at 40 yards.  

Finally, the day will wrap up with...the reason why I contacted him to begin with, obtaining the legal advice necessary to optimize my chances for a Massachusetts Class "A" License to Carry, and a New Hampshire Non-Resident CCW.

Massachusetts arguably has the most restrictive gun laws in the country so...this will not be easy...but, I will try my best, and I know my attorney will try his best.   I hope by early Spring I will have some good news.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 22, 2006)

You have fun - I _was_ kind of wondering what this was doing in the Firing Range and not, say, the LLR!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I _was_ kind of wondering what this was doing in the Firing Range and not, say, the LLR!


 
I agree I was actually a bit Concerned for a minute there, based on Carol's Maglite history. 

I know a few people that went through this in MA a few years back and it is certainly not easy. Good luck and have fun


----------



## bydand (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, all that for a ccw.  Good Luck!!  It makes me appreciate Maine a bit more.

I know you will do great and I'll cross my fingers that the State agrees to give you one.


----------



## Carol (Dec 22, 2006)

All this just so I can carry within our 10,000 square miles.   I won't have a CCW or anything with reciprocity unless I get approved for a NH non-resident permit. 

 Its a bit comical.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2006)

sounds like you're off to a good start...hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> sounds like you're off to a good start...hope everything works out for you.


 
Ditto..


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 22, 2006)

Best of luck and enjoy


----------

